# 100 # padllefish pic



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

from another site . a 100 # paddlefish was caught in the ohio river and it was also tagged.


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

Quite a fish. I wish its entire body was in the pic. The only time I've seen a paddlefish in person was at Devols Dam on the Muskingum. A father and son had snagged it. They had no idea what it was.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats a really big fish but I question the 100# claim. How many people do you know that can hold a 100# fish out away from their bodys on a fish scale. Heck of a spoony regardless. They sure do taste great.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Good Post! Anymore info on the fish? Such as which pool of the Ohio River did it come from?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

That thing looks massive!


----------



## racin j (Jun 26, 2005)

Nice fish but that aint no 100# fish.


----------



## bdubb (Sep 26, 2007)

it is 106lbs he is a friend of mine


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't care how much he weighs- I'd like to catch him!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Cool fish! I have been hearing that accidental snaggings have been on the increase...that can only mean the paddle's are coming back!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

That thing looks old!! Looks like the dam at Gallipolis.


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Holding a fish of that weight up by it's lower jaw causes some tearing around the gills....... you guys who catch big fish from time to time need to learn how to properly hold them, I learned a lot about how to handle them in Florida, where if you hurt a tarpon or snook out of season your in big big trouble, if you pick a big snook up by it's jaw and a warden sees you, your gonna get a tearing to say the least, you should support the body of the fish as much as possible.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

> They sure do taste great.


C&R only in Ohio....


----------



## rockfish (Apr 27, 2007)

try about 40 pounds


----------



## racin j (Jun 26, 2005)

bdubb said:


> it is 106lbs he is a friend of mine


Ok if you say so


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

And the one in that other picture doesn't look as big to me- his paddle, head and "neck" aren't even as big as my fish. And 40lbs was a conservative estimate. The Ranger that I talked out of giving me a $500 ticket thought it was 50lbs easily. 

That fish ain't no 100 lbs. 

UFM82


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm 6' 4" and weigh 255...


----------



## Buckslayer (May 16, 2008)

I wonder when that fish was caught. Looks like the new fishing platform was there so it must have been summer of 07.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

wader said:


> C&R only in Ohio....


Yes they are. Thats why I buy a KY license. They are not protected in KY and you are allowed to harvest two per day. Most of the ones I've shot have been below Ky lake dam...But we do get them out of the Ohio on occasion.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Heres a couple that were around 20 or in the low 20's


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Carpn,

I never knew people went after paddles with a bow, pretty neat. My question is, how do you spot them? Do they hang out near the surface at night? I know they are shallow during the spawn, but are there any other times?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i didnt know that you could legally bowfish paddlfish, probably down south?
mushi, they tend to spend alot of time near the surface especially it seems at night, i have spotlighted many of them while going down the river very late at night, and i have heard that you can spot them during the day in good conditions from a high vantage point. also really cool catch, paddlefish are a very intresting fish and not easially captured, however, that thing hasnt a prayer at 100, i would say 30's, but you must remember paddlefish look bigger for they're size than almost any other fish, i think it has alot to do with they knowlege that they get that big and the paddle that adds alot to the length.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Josh Caught this 29 lber last year on the Ohio below Meldahl.


Larry


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

We spotlight them at night but they can be taken during the day..although I never have. They are up pretty much all summer. They are a really good eating fish...And there are a bunch of them in the ohio river.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

A friend of mine snagged, by accident, a 54 inch paddle this year below Pike Island. No picture, but does anyone have a reasonable guess as to what it would have weighed. I have no e3xperience with them so i have no idea as to length/weight ratio....Thanks....Pete


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

paddlefish are tough to guess because the bill adds alot of length and varries in length with males to females, they can also get very girthy but are typicall skinny. take 10in off for the rostrum, 44in, a cat in that range, not particularily fat, is 40-50lbs, thats my best guess


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

kentucky state record,just for reference.http://www.kdfwr.state.ky.us/041504.asp?lid=915&NavPath=C101C204


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

100 pounds or not, all these paddles are HUGE


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I was checking out the Kentuck State Record fish you attached and they have a state record for a creek chub ! LOL !:B 

Creek Chub 0.34 lbs. Jeremy Wellman 
Ft. Knox, KY
Otter Creek, 
Hardin County
01/01/2006 

The other interesting record mentioned is the Walleye caught by a guy from Shaker Heights, OH. out of Lake Cumberland 21lbs-8oz. now that's a pig !

Walleye
21 lbs., 8 ozs.
Abe Black
Shaker Heights, OH
Lake Cumberland
10/01/58


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Someone needs to beat the saugeye record with and Ohio fish! Only 6.xx LBS!


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

I'm a bass (white and wipers), crappie, trout and catfish man. I did not even know we had fish like that in Ohio. Can you eat them? Also, what do you catch them on? Is the Ohio river the only spot in Ohio to get them, aside from maybe lake erie?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

They are in the Ohio river and all its tributaries up to the first dam or other waterway blockage. They are great eating and have a pale white mild meat. They are filter feeders that eat plankton so most catches are accidental. They are mainly targeted by snaggers but us bowfisherman do take a few. In Ohio they are listed as a threatened or endangered species so they have to be released immedietly without harming them. KY doesn't consider them threatened and you are allowed to harvest 2 per day per person.


----------



## LWS (May 28, 2008)

I have never been lucky enough to catch a Paddle fish... are they strong fighters?


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

No way in hell that fish weighs 100#. There are VERY few men that can hold 100# in front of them with TWO hands, let alone ONE. I see he's got the fish hanging from the scale (on his wrist no less!) out in front of him with ONE FREAKIN HAND! Unless he's a professional powerlifter I have to call BS on this one. Not to mention the lack of a full body picture. 

At any rate those paddles are COOL lookin fish; hopefully I get a chance to whack one someday.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

I agree its not 100 but its a BIG fish. It took 2 of us to hold a 117 lb kingfish, and guides strugle with a 130lb tarpon. But pease dont wrangle them by the bill. Learn how to hold fish without hurting them.
Kill em if your eating them.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

We have established it is not 100 lbs.


----------

